# Trapped Wind



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi i am currently 8 weeks pregnant and suffering quite bad from trapped wind is it ok for me to take Rennie Deflatine?

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Andie,

Congrats on the pregnancy   but sorry the side-effects are kicking in already  

Rennie Deflatine are fine to use during pregnancy but try to avoid long term/high usage if you can

Hope they help  
Maz x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thankyou so much Mazv the wind is high up in my back and really painful, finally I will have some relief x


----------

